# "Healthcare Jobs Data Base"



## skanderson (Sep 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how  "Dedicated Run" (which is a truck driving job) end up under "Healthcare Jobs Data Base"??  I mean, what does that have to do with coding or billing in the healthcare field?


----------

